# Global Foundries Death Yesterday



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Global Foundries new chip plant had an accident yesterday in which a worker was killed. Troopers say 54-year-old *Michael Hauf* was part of a six man crew moving an industrial air exchanger into a fourth floor opening when he was somehow crushed by the equipment. - See more at: http://albany.twcnews.com/content/n...lobalfoundries-in-malta/#sthash.d4PBZelA.dpuf

Prayers for his soul and family, rest in peace Brother!

Be careful out there, you never know.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

360max said:


> Global Foundries new chip plant had an accident yesterday in which a worker was killed. Troopers say 54-year-old *Michael Hauf* was part of a six man crew moving an industrial air exchanger into a fourth floor opening when he was somehow crushed by the equipment. - See more at: http://albany.twcnews.com/content/n...lobalfoundries-in-malta/#sthash.d4PBZelA.dpuf
> 
> Prayers for his soul and family, rest in peace Brother!
> 
> Be careful out there, you never know.


God bless him.


----------

